
Show HN: Frndme – Anonymous Chat - iapi
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id1276043642
======
iapi
Hey guys its my first react native the app need inputs and suggestion on how
to improve this as product. Also curious to know about marketings hacks and
experiences of seeding a chat app from ground up.

